# Post-frame metal buildings



## Christie Photo (Jun 21, 2010)

One of my favorite clients!

As always, any critique is welcomed.

Thanks.
-Pete

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## nchips1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Where did the clouds go, man? Hahaha.

I absolutely love the second picture. Yea wind farms!

Keepin' it nice a simple -- I like it.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 22, 2010)

nchips1 said:


> Where did the clouds go, man? Hahaha.



I know!  You can see from the two shots of the last building there wasn't a cloud to be found ANYWHERE.

-Pete


----------



## andrew22 (Jan 19, 2011)

but i loved the 4th one, as that one is amazing


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 19, 2011)

They are this client's buildings on different locations, photographed on different days?
I can't critique your photography, as you're a pro and have made a living with your photography for years, while I'm just a tiny amateur who more or less likes her hobby... but I can say that I like what I see. 
Reminds me a bit of what my dad used to photograph back in the days when he still had a little extra income with the photography he took (for a builder of readymade houses it was).


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 19, 2011)

LaFoto said:


> They are this client's buildings on different locations, photographed on different days?



The client is the builder.  These are of five different locations.  I can't recall if any were made on the same day.  Sometimes they'll schedule me for one in the morning with a second in the afternoon.  There's usually some driving to do.



LaFoto said:


> I can't critique your photography, as you're a pro and have made a living with your photography for years, while I'm just a tiny amateur who more or less likes her hobby...



Don't believe that for a second!  In fact, often someone who is a bit removed from the process can see much that I miss.  And, the older I get, the more I realize I can learn from anyone if I just take time to listen.



LaFoto said:


> ...but I can say that I like what I see.



Thanks!

-Pete


----------



## Mecal (Jan 19, 2011)

did you use a pole for those last 2?


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 19, 2011)

Mecal said:


> did you use a pole for those last 2?



I think he was czech.

Seriously...  I was much higher than that.  I was in a Gradall with a cage more than 30 feet up.

I used a lift for the second one too. The owner just happened to have one on site.

-Pete


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 19, 2011)

> I think he was czech.


  :lmao:


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 19, 2011)

This has inspired me to upload some building shots I did (for the company I work for).


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 19, 2011)

andrew22 said:


> but i loved the 4th one, as that one is amazing



Thank you.

That one was shot right after a brief cloudburst.

-Pete


----------



## Gruen Photo 7 Design (Jan 19, 2011)

very nice
the shots from elevated angles look best on these buildings


----------



## quangdog (Jan 20, 2011)

yeah, love the sky on number 4.  Great job!


----------



## Gunner19 (Jan 20, 2011)

I love photo number 4 the most, with the sky and clouds. :thumbup:


----------



## ClarkKent (Jan 21, 2011)

I always enjoy viewing your work.  Gives me something to work towards!  :thumbup:


----------



## petrarch617 (Feb 7, 2011)

As an architect, I am frequently dealing with architectural photography.  My reaction to these is that I would love to see some foreground activity (perhaps blurred), especially with the first two and last shots.  Those buildings have very little engaging detail.  It would help to contrast the plain solidity of the building with ephemeral activity.


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 8, 2011)

petrarch617 said:


> ...I would love to see some foreground activity ...



Good thinking.  I do shoot those too...  usually a man on a piece of farm equipment or some kids working/playing.



petrarch617 said:


> ...It would help to contrast the plain solidity of the building with ephemeral activity.



Just curious...  why "ephemeral?"

Thanks for your thoughts!
-Pete


----------

